# Federal Large Rifle, Magnum Match Primers?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i was just at gallensons to stock up on a few supplys and was informend they have been UNable to get these for months? and have no idea when the order they have will be filled.

what gives... all the other flavors were there...?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad I bought a couple 1k boxes a while back.


-DallanC


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

care to sell a half case?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I could, problem is I have no time. I'm working 65+ hours a week right now with another 4 weeks of it schedualed... it sucks 


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought they stopped making those! Its been a LONG time since I have seen them in the store.

Longgun, I accidentally mixed a 100 pack in with my large rifle primers recently. I dont own any magnum rifles, so if you want a box of CCI Magnums, they are yours.

I'm in Murray


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dang... all my load data for my 300win, and 264win is with those Fed match primers. 

Bax*, i appreciate the offer and i may take you up on that but i think the riverdale SW has them instock. ill shoot you a pm in a day or so either way. btw, im in kaysville.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, shoot! (pun intended)

How do you like that 264? Those 6.5mm calibers really tickle my fancy right now. I assume you are using a Nosler reloading guide? You dont have to use just the Federal Primers, so long as you use a magnum primer you will be just fine


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Well, shoot! (pun intended)
> 
> How do you like that 264? Those 6.5mm calibers really tickle my fancy right now. I assume you are using a Nosler reloading guide? _You dont have to use just the Federal Primers, so long as you use a magnum primer you will be just fine_


oh yeah... youre also talking to a guy that didnt wash his socks for a month due to a GREAT hitting streak! :O•-: sooo....

my 264win has killed elk, both cows and bulls, antelope a few mulies and was on deck in case of an emergency for a buddy with a sheep tag so...yep there well liked in this house. the 6.5 284 is the youngster in the safe but has done its part right fine on the two mulies i have taken with it. accuracy has been stellar for them both two, provided i do my job at the benches.

...btw, pm sent.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

John, a buddy of mine in Cache Valley couldnt find any either for some time and ended up finding some up in Montpelier at Elk Country Sports, not sure if he still has some up there, but might be worth the call??????

I don't get up that way to often, but if you needed someone to grab some and he does indeed have them I might know a guy that would help a guy out  

Im down in Brigham City a few days a week throughout the month of March......


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> John, a buddy of mine in Cache Valley couldnt find any either for some time and ended up finding some up in Montpelier at Elk Country Sports, not sure if he still has some up there, but might be worth the call??????
> 
> I don't get up that way to often, but if you needed someone to grab some and he does indeed have them I might know a guy that would help a guy out
> 
> Im down in Brigham City a few days a week throughout the month of March......


you know a guy...? 

...that'd be too cool! maybe ill give em a call... OR... the wiser of the situation would be to test the more readily avaiable CCI's.

i really dont want to put you to the trouble buddy...


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

If you need them man, it would be no problem, just might take me a few days to get up there.........

Have you tried the remington Magnum Rifle Primers???????


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

cool.

i have, the lot i tested seemed to completely fubar the fps avg. with the feds i have been able to keep it in the low low double digits. so hence my "paranoia"...

i need to complete some more load testing here soon though. (before it gets warmer) in the past, the load i have worked up has been printing sub moa in chilly temps... just need to verify to have something to compare them to in a couple months. the load is 200gr Accubond over 73gr of R22, seated .020 off the lands.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

I have several boxes I would sell. I also have .300 Weatherby brass New Norma and once and twice fired, dies and case trimmer. Pm if interested


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

angrychair said:


> I have several boxes I would sell. I also have .300 Weatherby brass New Norma and once and twice fired, dies and case trimmer. Pm if interested


Welcome to the forum Angrychair!

You may want to post your brass, dies, and case trimmer on the Trading Post
viewforum.php?f=54


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the tip.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

pm sent...


----------

